# Street Sweeper



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

Looking to buy a new Striker Street Sweeper. Are they still being made and offered for sale in the U.S.?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Do you have a FFL? lol


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they made those illegal same as grenades and other "highly destructive devices".


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You think they make steel shot for that?


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they made those illegal same as grenades and other "highly destructive devices".


Correct. They have not been legal for some time now


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

If any of you guys get a chance go rent "The Dogs of War" with Christopher Walkin, he uses a "Street Sweeper" in that movie. It's a good flick, trust me.

Bob A.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you get the chance to read the book, do that too. Not the best novel, but it has some memorable parts and is a fun read for people who like guns and military coups.


----------



## raffica (May 27, 2006)

yes, you can legally buy a streetsweeper in some states. you have to go through a dealer licensed to sell "destructive devices". you have to fill out the same paperwork as for legally buying a machinegun or suppressor. You can qualify if you can legally buy a rifle/pistol/shotgun. drop me an e-mail if you want more info. Or go over to www.subguns.com and look at the NFA message board. there are lots of informed people there, who enjoy talking guns, and are soley interested in the legal enjoyment of our 2nd Amendment heritage. Don't look for illegal/shady stuff there, you won't find it. I am not a dealer, just an individual interested in a wide variety of firearms, and the legal use.


----------



## solowgregg (Apr 1, 2007)

Are you still looking to buy one of these?


----------

